# Topics > Smart things > Smart beacons, smart tags, smart labels >  TrackR bravo, Adero Inc., Goleta, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Adero Inc.

"TrackR bravo - The Thinnest Tracking Device. Ever." on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

TrackR bravo 

Published on Jun 9, 2014

----------

